# I can't eat food! Only liquid nutrition help!!! Support Group



## Juulez

I think the name says it all. In here feel free to vent ask questions give advice or just support....:ghug:


----------



## Juulez

:ybatty:Any advice on getting used to this type of diet. I am on peptamen1.5 vanilla I have been putting it into my coffee . Oh do I need help and advice. I seem to have cotton worse it's only been 2 days. Thank you. Please join!!!!


----------



## Gemmcn

Hi..are you on liquid diet to try calm a flare or do you have a stricture? I'm currently on fortisip and every few days I eat some mashed potatoe. This is because of a flare and stricture. I was on ensure plus but that made things worse as I ran to the toilet more. Things have calmed down now.


----------



## Juulez

Gemmcn said:


> Hi..are you on liquid diet to try calm a flare or do you have a stricture? I'm currently on fortisip and every few days I eat some mashed potatoe. This is because of a flare and stricture. I was on ensure plus but that made things worse as I ran to the toilet more. Things have calmed down now.


I cannot absorb anything and my pancreas is not working. I will start entivio hope things heal and maybe slowly try food. I'm not sure of anything.  The stuff makes my tummy hurt so bad among other symptoms and no energy. Well I'll talk to doc. Any ideas to help like this stuff taste wise? Thanks


----------



## Gemmcn

Juulez said:


> I cannot absorb anything and my pancreas is not working. I will start entivio hope things heal and maybe slowly try food. I'm not sure of anything.  The stuff makes my tummy hurt so bad among other symptoms and no energy. Well I'll talk to doc. Any ideas to help like this stuff taste wise? Thanks


I wouldn't know because of your pancreatitis. I always thought that you had to be on clear fluids with that. Look up polymeric diet which involves food like jelly, clear broths ect


----------



## Juulez

I thought so too I'm not sure what all is going on. Thank you if I get anything more I'll post it


----------



## sabboo

Is coffee the best thing to be drinking? I would imagine it's not too kind on your bowel while your so poorly. Could it actually be causing some of the problems? I had a liquid diet for 3 years and found every time I tried to eat something I got sick. Turns out years later to be food allergies, mostly egg and cumin . Is why I question coffee.


----------



## Juulez

Dr said tea and coffee ok no creamer or milk though


----------



## sabboo

My Dr's said all sorts too. Didn't make them right. It might be a long shot but try one of the food intolerance tests you find on wowcher and and groupon. The results shocked me and have changed my life. In the early stages it's really difficult I know. Just know you will get better. I healed so far but was always exhausted and had diarrhea constantly. My docs just used it's your crohns as a badge of honour to label me with every ailment possible. Turns out it was good allergies causing it. And not celiac. The NHS won't test for this you have to pay yourself.


----------



## Juulez

This is how I feel


----------



## sabboo

It's bad when your in pain while your dreaming. Things will get better. It's likely something in your life triggering it to be so bad. I don't know what caused my crohns but lots of food allergies appeared after I started eating again. I drank lots of sugar free pop and the aspartame was making me ill though I doubt all the coke and Pepsi was doing my guts much good either. 
I'm sure you will find a way out. Don't give up looking is the only advice I can give, it's not one shoe fits all with crohns and I'm sure once your ready your body will let you eat again. First thing I could manage was mars bars lol


----------



## sabboo

Giving up smoking was a huge piece of the puzzle for me, after that I could start working out what was causing what.


----------



## Prioritynumber1

I had to go on a liquid diet for 2 month before my surgery, I was given Forisip as a prescription by my GP and I can honestly say the Banana ones are the best!

I tried, Chocolate, strawberry, banana and caramel. Never tried the Fortijuiuce but I hear they aren't great compared the milkier versions. 

I also had smoothies from any regular shop and mostly topped up with beige coloured food that was easy to digest, so crisps and potato. 

I hope this helps?


----------



## Juulez

Thank you. I've never heard of forsip. I wish I could have smoothies but I need the predigested. Because I don't have a working pancreas which means no digestive enzymes and therefore malabsorption. And I still have diarrhea and can't keep up with the fluids and end up dehydrated. We need to do something. Thank you and I will check it out J


----------



## Prioritynumber1

Sorry - That was a typo - It's Fortisip http://www.fortisipdrink.co.uk/

They are carb heavy but have no fibre which means they shouldn't disrupt your digestion but I'm not sure about your pancreas issues. Best to ask you GP.


----------



## Juulez

Thank you


----------



## sabboo

I only liked the chocolate and Strawberry ones and even then had to down them holding my nose. Was out of necessity rather than choice.


----------



## ncman

Hi. I've been on liquid diets to help me get into remission, I used the Elemental 028 drinks. 

Have you tried freezing them? I didn't mind the taste, but when that's all you're having, then it's just like an ice lolly. 

And I second Sabboo above, I don't think the caffeine is a good idea, as I know it is a stimulant. ...I reacted to both tea and coffee myself.


----------



## Juulez

Prioritynumber1 said:


> Sorry - That was a typo - It's Fortisip http://www.fortisipdrink.co.uk/
> 
> They are carb heavy but have no fibre which means they shouldn't disrupt your digestion but I'm not sure about your pancreas issues. Best to ask you GP.


Dr said fortsip was fine but it is not easy to get here
Thanks


----------



## Juulez

ncman said:


> Hi. I've been on liquid diets to help me get into remission, I used the Elemental 028 drinks.
> 
> Have you tried freezing them? I didn't mind the taste, but when that's all you're having, then it's just like an ice lolly.
> 
> And I second Sabboo above, I don't think the caffeine is a good idea, as I know it is a stimulant. ...I reacted to both tea and coffee myself.


I haven't tried those although I heard they were good and I don't think I can freeze the stuff I take I'll check. I have no trouble with tea herbal and coffee but not too much. Doc said if it doesn't bother me fine. Having another test as the found a stricture and will probably need surgery as there is too much scar tissue. Then hopefully start entivio and introduce food thanksJulie


----------



## Prioritynumber1

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Prioritynumber1

I had surgery in September last year and wrote all about it if you're worried or need some advice? I did it mostly to keep me sane whilst in hospital but turns out it helped a few people so I kept it up... pictures and all so feel free to take a look: prioritynumber1.com


----------



## Juulez

Thank you


----------



## HolisticHealing

Have you tried Bone Broth? Soooo good for healing the gut and all-around wellness! I can't post links here yet, but you can do a quick Google search of Benefits of Bone broth for the gut. You can also make your own (there is a process to it, I have some simmering now for the past 30 hours) there are some instructions for it online, but you can also get a carton at your local grocery store or any Whole Foods. Just make sure it says BONE broth. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Juulez

HolisticHealing said:


> Have you tried Bone Broth? Soooo good for healing the gut and all-around wellness! I can't post links here yet, but you can do a quick Google search of Benefits of Bone broth for the gut. You can also make your own (there is a process to it, I have some simmering now for the past 30 hours) there are some instructions for it online, but you can also get a carton at your local grocery store or any Whole Foods. Just make sure it says BONE broth. Hope you feel better!


i have recently heard that but I can only have this peptamen stuff and drink herbal peppermint and fennel tea and ginger ale  water etc nothing with protein so right now I can't drink it but may be after they get me fixed up a little. Thank you so much and I will save the info for as soon as I can have it. Julie


----------



## Spooky1

Caffeine is bad for me as it's too much of a stimulant.  I also have problems digesting any fats.  I tend to stick to 028Extra through a tube in abdomen, and bland potato and bland fish (poached or tinned).  I feel for you though.


----------



## my little penguin

Ds is on neocate jr chocolate only (elemental amino acid based)

Formula -neocate jr , eo28 splash or peptamen etc...
Should not be frozen 
Or heated 
This reduces or elongated the nutrional value from the formula

If you freeze it as an icy then you don't count that towards your needed daily calories

Ds has been no foods for 4 weeks
Four more weeks to go
This is the fourth time he has done EEN


----------



## Juulez

Been on liquids for 3 months and who knows how much more. I just got some bone broth they said I could sip it


----------



## The Real MC

How about greek yogurt?  It's not a solid food but it is a probiotic with high protein.  Probiotic is friendly to the piping and protein is friendly to your well-being.  Mix 8oz with a tablespoon of honey which is a natural anti-inflammatory.

So sorry you are having so much trouble.


----------



## Juulez

I have had Greek yogurt I like it. Thank u


----------



## Deliwi

_Hi Juulez,  You poor sole.   I know how you feel, but just wanted to tell you that I saw a Medical Herbalist and he put me on a product called Life Greens (even tho I cannot eat any green vegetable) and it helped a lot.
It is actually a powder made up of Slippery Elm and several other helpful vitamins and minerals and also has probiotics in it.   I found it really helpful and easy to take (tasted nicer when mixed with a little Aloe juice).  Good luck :kiss:
_


----------



## MaryCherub

Juulez said:


> putting it into my coffee


Interesting that you can drink coffee. 

Any sort of caffeine (coffee, tea, cola, energy drinks), makes me flare up.


----------



## MaryCherub

Gemmcn said:


> ensure plus



I have never heard of Ensure Plus. 

But the original Ensure has loads of crap in it. 

My doctor tried to put me on it - thanks but no thanks was my reply. 

I really find it amazing, that they prescribe it to people with IBD. 

Some of the ingredients like canola oil, sugar, artificial sweeteners, soy, milk, carrageenan, artificial flavours, have all been indicated in flares and worsening of IBD. Not to mention other health issues. 

I am completely mystified


----------



## MaryCherub

MaryCherub said:


> *I am completely mystified*


For example:

The product Ensure contains five added stabilizers, one of which is Carrageenan.

In a study, certain emulsifiers (stabilizers) caused chronic colitis in mice                             


https://articles.mercola.com/sites/...18/food-additives-crohns-disease-colitis.aspx

Or this more scientific report:

Carrageenan is a very common food additive in Western diets, but  predictably causes inflammation in thousands of cell-based and animal  experiments. Carrageenan intake contributed to earlier relapse in patients with  ulcerative colitis in remission. Restriction of dietary carrageenan may  benefit patients with ulcerative colitis.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5389019/

Therefore, if carrageenan has been scientifically proven to cause colitis or make colitis worse.........why on earth are doctors prescribing Ensure to people with IBD?

I am truly mystified about this one


----------



## MaryCherub

Juulez said:


> Dr said tea and coffee ok no creamer or milk though


My doctor gave me the most useless advice too.

In fact, one of the foods he suggested I eat a lot of, actually turned out to be the very worst things imaginable for me. Unbelievable. After that, I sought nutritional guidance from a naturopath instead.

https://www.ibdrelief.com/diet/role...-bowel-disease/trigger-foods/caffeine-and-ibd


----------



## Spooky1

Definitely caffeine and milk are rubbish for me.  Shame, I love tea.  Have to stay off it though.


----------



## Lady Organic

MaryCherub said:


> I have never heard of Ensure Plus.
> 
> But the original Ensure has loads of crap in it.
> 
> My doctor tried to put me on it - thanks but no thanks was my reply.
> 
> I really find it amazing, that they prescribe it to people with IBD.
> 
> Some of the ingredients like canola oil, sugar, artificial sweeteners, soy, milk, carrageenan, artificial flavours, have all been indicated in flares and worsening of IBD. Not to mention other health issues.
> 
> I am completely mystified


I know its weird, but other very specific enteral diets such as Modulen IBD for instance have questionnable ingredients and it does put CD in remission for a lot of patients. Main ingredient is corn syrup and the powder is loaded with sugar! I already tried it and it tasted very sugary. This product is commonly used in the pediatric population instead of cortico-steroids in CD and it works for many patients. I had called Nestlé to encourage them to have better ingredients. Back then it was GMO corn syrup, but I think they may have simply removed it on the ingredient label. In Canada, there is no law forcing to mention GMO's in the ingredient list. 
https://www.nestlehealthscience.ca/en/brands/modulen/modulen-ibd


----------



## Spooky1

Lady, that is so shocking.  I never really trusted them, and I certainly don't now. I have E028Extra.


----------



## MaryCherub

Yes I know it seems to help some people Lady. But then you have the paradox of it containing ingredients that have been proven to induce colitis.


----------



## bunnygirl

Hi All!  I've been only mostly liquid diet for about 3 years due to strictures & massive adhesions.  2 small bowel resections (jejunum). Better, but they can't remove an affected portion - too risky.  Had to stop last double balloon as blood pressure and pulse dropped when trying to negotiate a section. With absorption issues and strictures, belly was massively pissed off. I have lots of food intolerances... nuts, coconut, corn, mushrooms, etc. And of course fiber is a no no.  I have trouble digesting proteins, but seem to do ok with starches and some fat.  I am now doing pretty well, keeping up with zumba, hiking, canoeing, travel, etc.  My go to food remains smoothies.  For first year 2-3 times a day:  1/2 banana, 1 tbsp. peanut butter, protein powder (bone broth, egg white, pea, pumpkin, etc. protein only, not meal replacements), 1 cup rice milk (now I use hemp milk then flaxmilk every 4th day), spinach, tsp. of sugar and 4-5 ice cubes, blended to perfection!  It is still on my schedule once a day.  I make other smoothies, and lots of soups - pureed. I eat crustless quiche (sliced sweet potato for crust), with a few veggies sauteed to make them soft. A little melon and blueberries work for me.  I take A LOT of supplements to help digest what I eat and to get all the necessary nutrients and to regulate BMs. I usually have smoothies for breakfast and lunch, then some real food for dinner.  It works! I travel with my blenders and all my foods that I can eat.  
Currently on Humira.  Helping some I think.  Totally worth staying liquid to avoid hospital stays and NG tubes!!!  Hang in there!


----------



## Spooky1

Yep, i'm very much liquid feed.  I too have way too many intolerances.  I'm pleased it's working for you, but I sincerely don't have the energy to all that you do.  It might be age related though, and perhaps the arthritis.


----------



## bunnygirl

I know the lack of energy thing is a bummer.  At my low point I couldn't walk more than a few feet.  My husband had to hold me up (literally), help me in the bathroom to keep from falling off the toilet.  I finally begged my gastro to run a blood test.  My resting pulse was 126, shortness of breath, etc. etc. He finally agreed to a blood test.  One point away from needing a blood transfusion due to low ferritin.  Luckily I got two iron infusions instead and 30 days later started to feel better.  I mention this only to help anyone who feels something is very wrong (other than the usual) to speak up. 
On another note, I am terrified for my next double balloon in Feb.  I have really bad reactions to anesthesia.  I hope they can get through this time and I survive the procedure!!!  Until then I will zumba my little heart out!


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Hi. My name is Lynda. I am going to read through this tomorrow on my computer. I think a liquid diet would be the thing for me. I used to drink a healthy smoothie once a say as a meal replacement and I felt better. Solid food makes me miserable. ( I have suffered with UC for 20 years. )  Thanks for listening. ♡


----------



## ronroush7

Lynda Lynda said:


> Hi. My name is Lynda. I am going to read through this tomorrow on my computer. I think a liquid diet would be the thing for me. I used to drink a healthy smoothie once a say as a meal replacement and I felt better. Solid food makes me miserable. ( I have suffered with UC for 20 years. )  Thanks for listening. ♡


Wishing you the best.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Ron, thank you for the nice comment.
I am going to start a liquid food / soft food diet today.
I am sick of eating solid food, getting sick and then being miserable here sitting at home.
I am going to see my Gastroenterologist soon, but I really need to see a Nutritionist to make sure I eating the proper foods and not missing out on the vitamins and nutrients I need. I would never give up my coffee. And dairy products do not bother me at all. 
Later.:rosette1:


----------



## cmack

I hope the diet helps Lynda.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

I hate making a food diary. I already know what I cannot eat......which seems like almost everything. I'm sick of eating food and getting sick. My#1 UC symptom is diarrhea. I am putting myself on a liquid / soft food diet right now. Maybe call it a modified "BRATT" diet. As soon as I buy a new NutriBullet I will be making a meal replacement smoothie once a day.


----------



## cmack

Smoothies have been a very good choice for me, personally. I am eating so healthy, it seems like I'm trying out for the track team.  Lot's of trial and error with ingredients at first, but I feel healthy and THAT is what I like.  Good luck!


----------



## ronroush7

cmack said:


> Smoothies have been a very good choice for me, personally. I am eating so healthy, it seems like I'm trying out for the track team.  Lot's of trial and error with ingredients at first, but I feel healthy and THAT is what I like.  Good luck!


Thumbs up.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Ok. Now I cannot eat solid foods at all. Now I am drinking juice, broth, Jello, coffee, soda pop, Ensure and water. My Gastroenterologist office is worthless, they say I cannot get in to their office for a "consultation" with a Nurse Practitioner until April 3rd. My calprotectin level just came back as 694. So, my doctors office just wants me to stay locked in my apartment just drinking liquids and having liquid poop for three weeks while I also suffer from colon pain, nausea, and extreme fatigue ? Say What ? I am starting to get mad. ( The only medication I take for my UC right now is Cholestyramine Powder. Why am I not taking any other kind of medication like something as a maintenance drug to keep my inflammation in check ?)


----------



## cmack

Is there any possibility of checking for cancellations? Maybe if you call a couple or three times a day and check you will get bumped up. I'm not trying to lecture, but the soda pop is really no good for you, try more water. I'm hoping you can get in to be seen sooner. Best wishes to you Lynda, you deserve a break.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Chris, thanks for your support.

Ronroush : You are always here with a kind word for everyone.

:voodoo:Why is there a voodoo emoji ?


----------



## ronroush7

cmack said:


> Is there any possibility of checking for cancellations? Maybe if you call a couple or three times a day and check you will get bumped up. I'm not trying to lecture, but the soda pop is really no good for you, try more water. I'm hoping you can get in to be seen sooner. Best wishes to you Lynda, you deserve a break.


Agree.  Caffeine was really awful for my Crohn's disease .


----------



## Spooky1

Yep, i have that craving for caffeine regularly when someone else has one, but it's useless for me.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

I had to quit drinking coffee recently and I really used to love coffee, but on the other hand coffee makes me really sick and so I don't want to drink it anymore. 

I've been on a liquid diet since March 13th. My doctor did not tell me to go on a liquid diet I just did it myself because I felt so crummy. 

Anyhow, I am sick of drinking those Ensure drinks and I started to add solid food back into my diet last Friday, just a tiny, tiny amount of solid food each day.  

I have been having diarrhea for the last couple of months, but on Sunday I ate some white rice and on Monday I only had one bowel movement and it was not diarrhea and it looked like the kind of bowel movement that would be "normal" for me.:dance:

I don't remember the last time I only had one bowel movement a day and I think my digestive system is really confused. 

But now I am suffering from terrible heartburn and acid reflux.......so for me this appears to have taken the place of all that diarrhea I was having. I cant win. :facepalm:

Take care and have a good day.  :rosette1:


----------



## cmack

I hope it settles down soon, Lynda. Hugs.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Oh, about soda. I only drink one can of A&W Rootbeer a week. Sometimes A&W Cream Soda. Never diet soda, hate the taste.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Bloated every afternoon /evening.


----------



## Spooky1

My Questran has sweeteners in it these days.  Doesn't do me any good, but does stop the diarrhoea from being so bad that i darn't use the loo.  I am bloated every afternoon/evening.  Think it's bad gut flora.  However, the liquid feed also bloats me and apparently causes bad gut flora


----------



## Lynda Lynda

I ate fast food today. 
Am I suffering from it ?   
Diarrhea. Yep.
Bloating. Yep. 
Heartburn. Yep.
Well, Ensure Drinks for me forever it seems. 
Hate jello.
Hate juice.
Hate broth. 
Ensure Drinks  are just sugar and water and added vitamins. It will surely rot my teeth.
I drink enough of them to maintain my weight. 
I will probably gain weight. 
Take Care.


----------



## ronroush7

Be careful, Lynda.  Except for Ensure Complete, Ensure has carageenan which is supposed to be bad .  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## cmack

I feel for you, Lynda. I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

This Ensure is gonna rot my teeth, but I dont want to buy a bunch of smoothie ingredients and then find out my gut won't tolerate the smoothie ingredients. I get sick of buying food and then finding out I cannot it any longer and throwing it away. I cannot even tolerate white rice. 

Have a good week.


----------

